# Delete



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Delete


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I just love Elle! And your other girls are very pretty as well!

I’m sorry about Vlad, he was a handsome guy.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

If I wasn’t already almost at my limit, I’d snatch her up! I have one big ol’ FF Lamancha doe right now, so I wouldn’t mind that Elle is small. I don’t know anything about Lamancha pedigrees and lines, so I don’t know if mine has good genetics or not, but I am really impressed with her so far.  She isn’t due until March, maybe April, so I can’t wait to see your Mancha kids!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They all look great!! Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look good.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Lol! I am the same way. 

This is Verity, my one and only standard Lamancha. She is just starting to develop a cute lil' FF udder.
She's getting kind of pudgy on just hay and forage! And also, she is supposed to be black, but we are battling what I think is copper deficiency.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

And oh no, poor Froggie! I'm glad she healed up just fine. She looks like a sweet girl and I love her long rump!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she healed up really good.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My Saanen doe (who kidded nearly 2 weeks ago as a FF) developed a precocious udder last April/May. During her pregnancy it did seem to shrink a little, and it didn’t start getting noticeably bigger until about a week before her due date. She ended up kidding 9 days past her due date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is drying off sort to speak. 
As mentioned, she should fill up again closer to kidding.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, I love Boer babies, but I also love those li'l aliens!!!! hope all goes well and we can see some!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Is your surprise #4 confirmed bred the same pup who needed xrays recently? Sorry in advance.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I thought I remembered that, but, memory isn't what it used to be! Hope she'll gift you a beautiful legacy, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Congratulations!! I'm a total sucker for anything of brindle coloring .


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, that’s a lot of puppies! So fun.  Is she done?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m sorry about the stillborn puppies.  Glad the others are doing well, though!

I can’t to wait to see pictures!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

SO cute!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats on the puppers!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

So sad about the stillborn pups, but 8!!! 8 is great!!! And they're adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Aww


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Aww, thanks for the sunshine on my day, they're beautiful!! Especially like the maybe dilute brindle nursing in the pic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Elle’s udder is looking SO nice!!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Elle's udder is looking SO nice!!


I second that! Appreciate the width she has too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those puppies are so cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks tender from just being trimmed.
Next cut would be blood so, it is tender and susceptible to bruising if on rough terrain.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, that hoof looks freshly trimmed! I'd LOVE to have goats with hooves like that!

Will she stay still long enough to let you soak her foot in hot water with Epsom salts? I would think that would help with the soreness...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You need to remove her from whatever it is trimming her like that, if it isn't you doing it.
It looks, raw like, painful and has not hardened up, so it doesn't hurt her.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yay!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations!! Cute kids, and (again) I really love her udder!

All of my does this year had very little to no discharge when in labor.


----------

